# darke county morels



## mutroondaddy

went out this mourning and found 13 greys, I ve not found this size of greys this early for years, I hope this is whats to come, we are do here in darke county as the past few years were not very productive, at least for me anyway, goodluck to all.


----------



## mutroondaddy

went out this evening and found 8 yellows and 3 greys, one of the yellows was 6 inches long ,therest were 3 and 4 inches long. we need rain. get out and hunt they are coming fellers,good luck.


----------



## AngryMorel

no pictures?


----------



## mutroondaddy

I was going to take pictures of them but I ate them befor I could back to my truck and get my camera, maybe next time.


----------



## bri

mutroondaddy said:


> I was going to take pictures of them but I ate them befor I could back to my truck and get my camera, maybe next time.


So you ate them raw?


----------



## mutroondaddy

bri said:


> So you ate them raw?





bri said:


> So you ate them raw?


----------



## mutroondaddy

yes I eat them raw, I tried putting flour on them and frying in butter like others but I think it ruins them , it hides the true flavor, like putting sauce on a good steak , justs isn't needed.


----------



## joeandjulie

going out this week. a little early, but I'm tired of waiting.


----------

